# Jouer un son à l'ouverture et fermeture de session



## gg42 (8 Mai 2009)

Bonjour

J'utilise à l'heure actuelle mac OS X Léopard et je me demande s'il serait possible de jouer un son personnelle à l'ouverture et à la fermeture de session. Les deux sons seraient différents de préférence.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## two (9 Mai 2009)

Alors...
une petite recherche t'aurais permis de trouver que... 
Même s'il est possible de jouer un son une fois la session ouverte (pas à l'ouverture mais juste après) grâce à applescript.
même s'il est possible de faire un applescript qui joue un son et qui ensuite ferme la session/ éteins l'ordinateur...
cela n'a que peu d'intérêt... car ce ne sera jamais réellement un son d'ouverture/de fermeture.


----------



## gg42 (10 Mai 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse
J'ai fait une recherche avec les mots clefs "son" "ouverture session" et "mac" à la fois sur ce forum et sur google et je n'ai pas trouvé d'explications. Ou disons plutôt pas d'explication aussi claire que la tienne.

Ps: Le désire de jouer un son à l'ouverture de session a peut d'intérêt et je le concède volontiers mais bon la customisation n'en à pas beaucoup non plus ^^


----------



## two (10 Mai 2009)

je me souvenais avoir donné une réponse dans un fil complet sur le son de démarrage (shime c'est le nom du son de démarrage du mac quand il est en bonne santé - sinon il bippe)... je te l'ai retrouvé : fil de 2007
un mot clé si tu veux chercher plus loin : shime ou chime (on trouve des fils de discussion sous ces 2 orthographes. tu trouveras peut -être plus de réponses dans l'un ou dans l'autre)


----------

